# Partner ship with pedalpcb



## alienas (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi,
is it legit to sell pedals made with pedalpcb pcb's with another name ?
Thanks


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jul 21, 2021)

This has been asked in other threads here. Please use the search tool. Unless I am wrong, @PedalPCB says it's ok


----------



## Coda (Jul 21, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> This has been asked in other threads here. Please use the search tool. Unless I am wrong, @PedalPCB says it's ok


But if you sell too many, you make wake up to find a horse head in your bed...or all your solder melted into a ball...


----------



## EGRENIER (Jul 21, 2021)

Coda said:


> But if you sell too many, you make wake up to find a horse head in your bed...or all your solder melted into a ball...


And sand in your solder paste !!!

And knots in your cable spool !!!

Melted plastic on your soldering iron !!!

Wow... I feel evil all of a sudden


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 21, 2021)

I hear that the Partner Ship was the working title for The Love Boat


----------



## EGRENIER (Jul 21, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I hear that the Partner Ship was the working title for The Love Boat


Why is it that when I read anything about The Love Boat, I get stuck with the theme song in my head for about an hour !!!

It's not even that good !

Damn you @Bricksnbeatles  😂


----------



## fig (Jul 21, 2021)

Followed by Fantasy Island "Boss _De Plane, De Plane!". *_shakes head_*_


----------



## alienas (Jul 21, 2021)

I want to be translucide, saying that i use pedalpcb pcb's and their schematics to build my pedals. This way, customers can be informed on what is the pedal inside and get reviews. The JFET's based schematic (like boogie monster or 800 JCM) can be modded easily, they are just amp sims, that's what i aim to use actually


----------



## EGRENIER (Jul 21, 2021)

alienas said:


> I want to be translucide, saying that i use pedalpcb pcb's and their schematics to build my pedals. This way, customers can be informed on what is the pedal inside and get reviews. The JFET's based schematic (like boogie monster or 800 JCM) can be modded easily, they are just amp sims, that's what i aim to use actually



Well if you build to sell, maybe you could draft a standard letter included in the shipping about the pedal being based on a PedalPCB board, the original designer (clone of XXXXXXX) and even include a copy of the Build sheet as a reference for the buyer...


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 21, 2021)

I think it's a great idea — A pedal-building cruise through the Carribean with build seminars in the morning, decor and trouble-shooting in the afternoon, marketing workshops in the evening after supper, and epic jams throughout the night.


I had a similar idea once, but that ship has sailed, partner.


----------



## Paradox916 (Jul 21, 2021)

That market is so flooded.... But it’s worth a try I guess if you love the hobby... just don’t quit your day job.


----------



## fig (Jul 21, 2021)

I see it more as a traveling medicine show deal, moving from settlement to settlement in a post-apocolyptic Australian desert. 

Or maybe, a street waif, wearing a gunny-sack holding one in a desperate, outstretched hand. "Please sir"

oh hang on...the beer commercials are over.


----------



## Paradox916 (Jul 21, 2021)

I guess there is a reason that JHS and Wampler have a monetized YouTube channel.


----------



## jessemhopkins (Jul 29, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> I guess there is a reason that JHS and Wampler have a monetized YouTube channel.


Nothing would make me happier than to open one of their pedals and find a pedalpcb board


----------



## Robert (Jul 29, 2021)

jessemhopkins said:


> Nothing would make me happier than to open one of their pedals and find a pedalpcb board



Nah, I don't think you'll find that... although there are a couple other brands where you might (or a PedalPCB designed PCB).


What I'm waiting for is the day I open up a pedal to trace and see a PedalPCB board staring back at me....    🤯


----------



## Markus Kersius (Jul 29, 2021)

Robert said:


> Nah, I don't think you'll find that... although there are a couple other brands where you might (or a PedalPCB designed PCB).
> 
> 
> What I'm waiting for is the day I open up a pedal to trace and see a PedalPCB board staring back at me....    🤯


You might find that in a certain companies pedals.
Won't name it, but they're FX build somewhere NORTHERN.


----------



## droneshotfpv (Jul 29, 2021)

Robert said:


> Nah, I don't think you'll find that... although there are a couple other brands where you might (or a PedalPCB designed PCB).
> 
> 
> What I'm waiting for is the day I open up a pedal to trace and see a PedalPCB board staring back at me....    🤯


On a totally unrelated item, I have a pedal I need to send you to trace.. I call it the... ummm. Mofeter Better Petter, I TOTALLY based it on a secret doom weapon of the 70's and shit, anyway, could you do that, please?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 5, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> I think it's a great idea — A pedal-building cruise through the Carribean with build seminars in the morning, decor and trouble-shooting in the afternoon, marketing workshops in the evening after supper, and epic jams throughout the night.
> 
> 
> I had a similar idea once, but that ship has sailed, partner.


Seems like you forgot a few activities...
Drinking
Debauchery


----------



## Robert (Aug 5, 2021)

No problem with the GUP guys here.   

One of em is a member here on the forum.


----------



## Markus Kersius (Aug 7, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> You must be talking about gup tech. A LOT of their builds are strait up clones of pedalpcb boards and I assume many of their builds have pedalpcb boards in them. They market themselves as the Canadian JHS 😂


Nope.
Northern FX.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 7, 2021)

Robert said:


> Nah, I don't think you'll find that... although there are a couple other brands where you might (or a PedalPCB designed PCB).
> 
> 
> What I'm waiting for is the day I open up a pedal to trace and see a PedalPCB board staring back at me....    🤯



It better be an Abyss.


----------

